# carolina rig



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

how do u guys fish it? just likt the texas rig or do u twich it back or what?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I fish it two ways. I fish it like I do the texas rig, sometimes I just use a slow sweeping motion out to my side.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Carolina rig is pretty hard to get used to but once you do its deadly. Ive had luck both ways as fly pilot said. Its an easy way to cover some deep water.


----------



## bassn'gal (Aug 26, 2005)

I have caught a lot of bass carolina rigging, love fishing it, I use a lake fork ring fry with it, great floater and the bass love it. I fish it Texas style, pumping it off the bottom, or just a slow retrieve dragging it. If it feels like a rubber band pulling back, set the hook! Kelly


----------

